# audi 5000 anti-roll bar please help



## vr666driver (Jun 30, 2004)

does anyone know where i can get an anti-roll bar for my audi 5000? i bent it and i need a new one desperately. thanks for the help


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: audi 5000 anti-roll bar please help (vr666driver)*

IM sent


----------

